# الديزل الحيوي من زيت القلي (أول تجربة من طفلة في فلسطين)



## م.محمد الكردي (8 مايو 2006)

منقول من صحيفة القدس فلسطين

هي ليست فكرة جديدة ولكن للمرة الأولى في فلسطين







أنتظر تعليقاتكم


----------



## طالبة الجنة (8 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عندنا دائماً يوجد ربط بين الفلسطيني والذكاء ..... وهاأناذا أجد المثال أمامي ....بارك الله فيكم يا أهل فلسطين ....
سلاااااااااام


----------



## نورة0 (8 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي هذا النقل الرائع
انا فلسطينية ولي كل الفخر بان اكون فلسطينية
ادام الله لنا العقل وزينه دائما بالفكر السليم 
مشكور


----------



## فلسطين المسلمة (8 مايو 2006)

الموضوع رائع جدا بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم واننا لنشعر بالفخر بمثل هؤلاء الطلاب
وبارك الله في اهل فلسطين 
اللهم انصرنا ووحدنا اجمع كلمتنا


----------



## محسن 9 (9 مايو 2006)

اللهم انصر الفلسطينين على عدوهم دعاء لايفارق قلبي ولساني اللهم انصر المسلمين على اعدائهم في كل مكان 
اجمل ما اسمع : هو تشجيع المسلمين لعودتهم لتاريخهم المليء بالعلم والعلوم التي سرقت مننا 
وهذه الاخت وامثالها تعيد للعرب مجدهم وارجو ان يكون جميع ما نتحدث به عن العلماء يكون عن علمائنا وهم الاصل في كل علم


----------



## راميراز (10 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيها وجعلها ذخرا لفسطين
ومعا على طريق تحرير الارض والانسان
واحرقوا اليهود بالديزلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
وإذا مية نار بيكون أحسن   :14: :14:


----------



## ســــــــــارة (10 مايو 2006)

فخر لكل عربي..لو كانت في الغرب لن يمر هذا الاختراع مرور الكرام..ستحتضنها الدولة وستقوم بتشجيعها ورعايتها لمزيد من الابداعات والاختراعات
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## عائشة رمضان (10 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيها وجعلها مثالا يحتذى به للاصرار والتحدي والثقة بالنفس:13:


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (10 مايو 2006)

أولاً كما قال اخي محسن ..
اللهم انصر الفلسطينين على عدوهم دعاء لايفارق قلبي ولساني اللهم انصر المسلمين على اعدائهم في كل مكان ..
نِعم الخبر .. والحمد لله .. بارك الله فيها .. واكثر من امثالها ..


----------



## الراجية رضا الله (10 مايو 2006)

الموضوع رائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحسيناوي (15 مايو 2006)

دائما المسلمون العرب في بداية قوئم الابداع وفي نهاية قائمة التطور لماذا؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا لتفاعلكم مع الموضوع

أخي الحسيناوي أنا أقول لك لماذا

لأن التطور يحتاج قيادة مخلصة والقيادة عندنا هي للأسف قيادة مفسدة

أكثروا من الدعاء لعل الله عزوجل يولي الصالح ويصلح الفاسد

ربنا كريم


----------



## رامي شنار (26 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع وقدما والى الامام ان شاء الله يا حنين اما بالنسبه للامه بشكل عام صدقوني انه يوجد في شبابنا وأطفالنا قوه كامنه وعقول نيره وطاقات ولكن المشكله ان الشعوب العربيه والمسلمه محاصره من جميع الاتجاهات فكريا واقتصاديا وحتى في المناهج الدراسيه لان الاستعمار ودول الكفر الغاشمه لا يهنىء لها بال ولا ترتاح اذا كان هناك لدينا امكانات للتقدم والعلم , للاسف قيادتنا لا تحاول ان تسهم برعاية المواهب بل تشجعهم على الهجره للخارج من خلال تصرفاتها معهم وايضا عروض الدول العربيه للشباب الذين لديهم مواهب وامكانات تكون ضعيفه مقارنة بعروض الدول الغربيه والاستعماريه , صدقوني مع كل هذه الحرب الضروس على الامه العربيه والاسلاميه ومع كل جهود شياطين الانس على ان يكسرو ارادة الشعوب العربيه لن يننجحو ولن يفلحو بمرادهم , وسيعلم الذين ظلمو اي منقلب ينقلبون , وان شاء الله النصر قريب يا شباب الامه والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . :73: :73: :73:


----------



## الفاطمة (27 مايو 2006)

:78:

علي الدرب يا فلسطين......نصركم الله واعز بكم الاسلام


----------



## عبدالله محمود (27 مايو 2006)

Mzsk 76
بسم الله ما شاء الله
ربنا يبارك فيك و يحفظك حاجة جميلة يا حنين ربنا يوفقك
وان شاء الله نسمع عنك كل خير
فى دولة فلسطين المستقلة باذن الله تعالى


----------



## ابويوسف1166 (29 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم انا عربى ولي كل الفخر بان اكون عربيا ، 
اللهم انصرنا على عدونا 
والحمد لله .. بارك الله فيها .. واكثرالله من امثالها


----------



## المهندس التقني (15 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (6 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم .. 

أنا كمان من فلسطين .. 

لكن قبل 3 سنوات كان هنالك مشروع تخرج عندنا في جامعة النجاح بخصوص الديزل الحيوي الذي تم إنتاجه من زيت القلي .. وتم تجربته على سيارة .. 

المشروع كان للطلاب محمد مناصرة وبلال الشايب.. في عام 2003 - 2004


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكل من شارك ضمن الموضوع

أخي المهندس الكيميائي النابلسي

أنتظر منك مزيد من المعلومات حول طريقة التحويل فأظن أن الكيميائيين أكثر إلماما بهذه العلوم

تحية لكم جميعا


----------



## subcoold (16 أغسطس 2006)

شئ مشرف ويرفع الراس


----------



## الفاطمة (24 أغسطس 2006)

:14: قال الحبيب المصطفي الخير في امتي الي يوم القيامة

بارك الله فيك وأعز بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## سنان محمود (8 مايو 2007)

......نصركم الله واعز بكم الاسلام


----------



## almaliki62000 (9 مايو 2007)

الحمد لله الحمدللخ الحمد لله على هده الروح


----------



## abu atta (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا اخوان أرى ان من اغير مناسب استخدام الزيوت بشكل مباش قبل معالختها وخاصة نزع الجليسرين لان عملية الاحتراق تكون غير كاملة وبالتالى ينطلق كمية ملوث مضرة بالصحة العامة مثال ذلك الاكرولين 
لذلك نحن بحاجة الى معالجة الزيت (الذهب الاخضر) ومن ثم يمكن استخدامة 
كذلك لا بد وان المحرك يكون بمواصفات معدة لذلك 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------

